# Happy Birthday Indoril Nerevar!



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Checked his profile today, saw his Big day is April 28th and today is that big day! :smile: 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*

:grin:

Hope you have a good one.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Happiest of birthdays to Indoril Nerevar!! Hope the day is a great one!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:4-cheers: have a great day


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad you made it another year. Happy milestone 

BG


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

happy birthday


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

hope you have a good one.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

A belated Happy Birthday - hope it was enjoyable!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ditto here, a belated very happy birthday to you


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday again.

Saw the other one but not this one so again, Belated Happy Birthday Indoril


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Happy birthday*


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Happy B-day Indoril!
I hope you had an awesome PARTAY!


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Many happy returns Michael. I hope you had a great day. :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks again, everyone. :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Apologies for being late to the party - 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Michael.

I wish you many more to come.

Sincerely, 

John

p.s. April 28 = my 8 year old, Chase, turned 9 !

.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

A belated happy birthday Indoril Nerevar I hope you had a good one


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope you had a good birthday Michael!:smile:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hope you had a great party !

and many more to come........


----------

